# Panama City Inshore Guide



## Perchguy (Apr 12, 2012)

I will be in Panama City in June for a family vacation. Anyone have a recommendation for an inshore guide for the Panama City area? It will be myself and my 2 sons (ages 14 & 11). Looking for a guide for Redfish, Trout, or whatever is biting.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Capt. Justin Leake or Matt Smith are good prospects. They specilizes on inside fishing.

See: http://www.panamacityinshore.com/index.php/guide-profiles/

This is on YouTube, Panhandle Outdoors 
See: 




Leake is on the prograqm a few times a year. You can go to YouTube and see dozens of past programs

Hope this helps. Good fishing..........


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Reel Addiction Charters in PC look them up on Facebook or Craigslist


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Inshore Guide*

+1 on Capt. Justin Leake......had the pleasure of knowing this guy for several years now and he is good, this guy has an unbelievable set of eyes when he is cobia fishing


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

shoot me a pm and I will tell you who not to use


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Capt. Chris Wiwi...Double W Charters 258-6359 is your Inshore Man.....Hell hook you up!


----------

